# Hiawatha Strato-liner headlight



## Vegegravy (Dec 19, 2020)

I am looking for a headlight for an early 60’s Haiwatha Strato-liner. Here is a picture of a similar bike with a headlight I found online, and I also included a picture of the front of my bike to show the mounting screw-hole in the center.


----------



## Oilit (Dec 20, 2020)

Both of the bikes you've shown were built by AMF but yours has the earlier style front to the tank. The later ones were plastic and I've seen re-pops on Ebay that look like they were 3-D printed. Yours is all metal stampings I believe, and there may not have been a light. Here's another bike built by AMF with the same tank, but you can see the reflectors for the lights are stamped into the front piece, where yours looks flat. Maybe a reflector?
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/need-help-finding-info-for-amf-texas-ranger-restoration.126019/


----------



## Vegegravy (Dec 20, 2020)

Oilit said:


> Thank you very much for your knowledge. Do you know of a place to get an aftermarket reflector setup?


----------



## Oilit (Dec 20, 2020)

I'd look around for more pictures of AMF tank bikes from the right period, you may find a good example showing the original set-up on your bike. I'm guessing it may have had a reflector, but I don't know for sure. If you decide to go with that, I'd look on Ebay or check the local auto parts store. Any place that sells parts for trailers usually has a selection of various reflectors.
Does yours have any light switches like the Texas Ranger?


----------



## Vegegravy (Dec 21, 2020)

Here’s a picture of the top of my tank. It has one big button which I just assumed was for a horn. I’m not sure why I made that assumption. I assume the holes in the top of my tank shows that I’m missing something. Once again, thanks for your help!


----------



## Oilit (Dec 21, 2020)

These earlier versions don't seem to be as common as the later versions, and it's interesting to see the differences between the two bikes. Thanks for posting!


----------

